# Need a Bulls Eye copycat recipe



## yankee in ua (Feb 3, 2012)

I know, it's maybe not for the purists here, but I love the taste of the Original Bullseye BBQ sauce.  Problem is I can only carry a couple bottles of it back to Ukraine with me each trip.  Plus the bags of popping corn, Franks Redhot, etc. the baggage weight gets out of control pretty quick and I still have clothes to pack ya know.

I found a couple recipes on the web, but not really that great.  Also Liquid Smoke & brown sugar are unheard of here so I just substitute honey, but the other common ingredients are available.

Would appreciate it much if anyone has a good copycat for my favorite BBQ sauce.

On the que front, I should have the missus worn down enough to start using the range top and vent hood soon.  Jeff's stuffed meatloaf looked incredible.  I gotta get a que fix soon or I could go postal here.

Greetings from beautiful, but chilly southern Ukraine,

Tim


----------



## michael ark (Feb 3, 2012)

Bull's eye BBQ sause

1 cup choped onion
1 8oz can tomato sause
1 cup  water
1 1/4 cup ketchup
2T brown sugar
2T of yellow mustard
1T olive oil
1T worcestershire sause
1 dash tobasco

Simmer for at least 30 min


----------



## yankee in ua (Feb 4, 2012)

michael ark said:


> Bull's eye BBQ sause
> 1 cup choped onion
> 1 8oz can tomato sause
> 1 cup water
> ...




Thank You Michael!

No Brn Sugar to be had here, so I'll sub with some honey and see how it goes.

And of course add a T of Liquid Smoke.

The sauce I made last week had way more honey and Worcestershire in it and it was of course too sweet and all I could taste was the Worcestershire.

Thanks again, mate!


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you have molasses in Ukraine? I"m quite certain that Bullseye has molasses in it, but I may be wrong.


----------



## supercenterchef (Feb 4, 2012)

...you can make brown sugar with molasses and granulated sugar...


----------



## yankee in ua (Feb 5, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> Do you have molasses in Ukraine? I"m quite certain that Bullseye has molasses in it, but I may be wrong.




Not sure if I can find it.  I just had a flash of brilliance and ran "molasses" through my web translator so I can try asking for "Patoka" But first I hafta clean the sticky mess in my translator.  

Wifey doesn't think it's available in stores, but says it IS used to make sweets.  But then I found popping corn in the bulk food section (where I had specifically looked for it before) at our supermarket yesterday so who knows?


----------



## michael ark (Feb 8, 2012)

No problem. You can use beer in place of the water too for something diffrent.


----------



## yankee in ua (Feb 13, 2012)

michael ark said:


> No problem. You can use beer in place of the water too for something diffrent.




Like that Brat commercial says, any recipe that starts with "open a beer" has to be worth a try.


----------



## sprky (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe one of these will help you out. Bullseye BBQ Sauce


----------



## yankee in ua (Feb 13, 2012)

sprky said:


> Maybe one of these will help you out. Bullseye BBQ Sauce




I actually tried #2 and its the one that all I can taste is the Worcestershire.  #1 looks pretty close to Michael's recipe.


----------



## yankee in ua (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, it's been awhile since I added anything here.

I tried a recipe similar to what Michael posted almost a cross between his and the #1 recipe in the link that Sprky posted.  What I have now is very close and I only need a slight tweak I think to nail it.

2 C catsup

1 med onion minced

1/2 C of diced smoked ham or bacon fat

1 Tbs Liquid Smoke

1 tsp Worcester

2-3 Tbs vinegar (I used balsamic, but white or cider will do fine)

1 tsp honey

1-2 Tbs Franks Redhot or Tabasco

1 tsp ground Cayenne pepper

1 tsp garlic powder

S & P to taste

Chop the fat down to 1/2" - 1/4" dice and brown in a sauce pan.  

When browned well remove the solids and add the onion and saute until translucent.

When the onion is ready add the rest of the ingredients and simmer on a low heat, stirring often for 30 minutes or so.

Let cool when finished and bottle or jar it up.

I tried a full Tablespoon of Worcester before, but its still too much for me so the next batch will have only have 1 teaspoon in it.  The fat combined with the LS gives just the right smoke flavor and all I need is just a touch of sweet to balance the acid in the vinegar and pepper sauce and Cayenne.  This sauce has just a slight bite to it, but is still edible by my wife who doesn't like really hot spices.


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like time well spent on a fine experiement.  I like the "use beer instead of water" idea.  You never know what's in the water so beer has my vote.  :)


----------



## cjhsa (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, newbie, here, but thanks for that recipe!  I used it as a base for my version, which omits the bacon fat and onion, but is still very similar.  This came out awfully good, so I thought I'd pass it along.  Cheers and happy barbecuing!

CJ's Bullseye Copycat Recipe

1.5 C catsup
2 tsp Liquid Smoke
1 tsp Worcestershire

3 Tbs vinegar (cider, white, or better yet, chive*)
1 tsp honey
1 tsp molasses
1 Tbs brown sugar
1 Tbs hot sauce such as Frank's
1/2 tsp ground Cayenne pepper
1 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp seasoned salt
Pinch of black pepper

Combine all ingredients in a small saucepan. Add a tablespoon of water, and heat until the sugar melts, no need to simmer. Let cool.

Note:  The small amount of water helps "activate" the spices.  The same way water in wasabi or garlic powder does.

*Chive vinegar is made by soaking chive flowers in white vinegar.  It produces a pink, intensely onion-y vinegar.


----------

